# Baitcasting or spinning for saltwater kayak fishing?



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

What do you all use? I love the feel and sensitivity of reeling with a baitcaster but casting into the everpresent wind is frustrating to me. Also casting plastics with 1/8oz jigheads or smaller isn't the easiest with a baitcaster. How do you overcome these issues baitcaster guys?


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

My yak issues with my bait caster are almost entirely either tip or lure in the water on my back cast resulting in backlash. So mostly I cast with a spinning reel and troll with my bait caster.


----------

